# Non Return Valves/Needle Valves



## GHNelson (24 Jun 2010)

Hi gang@ukaps
Can anyone tell me if these are okay for Co2 and what type size to order.
http://www.airlines-pneumatics.co.uk/we ... de=S070136
The usual ones are not up to the mark in my opinion they keep failing.
Also these needle valves would they be okay for a Co2 set up and which type size.
http://www.airlines-pneumatics.co.uk/we ... =S07013305
Thanks all
hoggie


----------



## Always Broke (24 Jun 2010)

This valve would be better in my view. Finer adjustment and you can lock it off 

http://www.airlines-pneumatics.com/webc ... =S07013310

Good quality parts. I have used some of there stuff at work and its good


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2010)

Hi
Nice one thanks for the reply,there's three types which one is best suited for our uses? What do you think regarding the non-return valves are they suitable?
hoggie


----------



## tomsteer (25 Jun 2010)

Hi,

I use the valve that always broke linked and it's perfect, the size you need depends on what regulator your going to use or if your using a solenoid. 

I think I commented on your other post, and pointed you to airline pneumatics, 1/8 bsp is a standard thread size on the outlet of co2 regulators and probably a solenoid valve. 

As for non returns, the ones you links would be fine, the only thing is that you need a reasonably stiff walled tube to get a nice solid seal on push fit.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2010)

Hi Tom
Excellent,I was think of making up a small nano regulator set-up no gauges when ever i get the chance,it helps to get the info first.
Also i read that before, regarding the Co2 tubing needing to be of stiffer composition to get a good fit in to the push fit end of the valves.
Cheers again
hoggie


----------



## tomsteer (25 Jun 2010)

Nice to see people doing plenty of research before taking the plunge. 

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2010)

Thanks Tom
Just one last question,these needle valves have different flow directions bi-directional,exhaust cant remember the other.
Which one would be best bearing in mind its for Co2?
hoggie


----------



## tomsteer (25 Jun 2010)

It's the exhaust type your wanting


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jun 2010)

Cheers Mate.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Feb 2011)

Hello.  Just come across this thread.  I am on the hunt for some parts and want to replace the needle valve that comes with the regulator solenoid combo with one of these.

I like the look of the ones linked to below but was wondering if anyone can see which is the right fitting to go into the solenoid.  Looks like the needle valve I want to replace is one of those Aquatic Magic style brass ones that they've removed the lock nut and screwed it into the solenoid.  Pretty standard thread same as the Lunapet/Aquarianversand ones.

http://www.airlines-pneumatics.com/webc ... =S07013310

Thanks in advance for any help.

AC


----------



## Radik (22 Feb 2011)

It depends what Regulator or Solenoid you have but generally it is 1/8" BSP to thread.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Feb 2011)

So would that mean this one:

Exhaust  - 6
Thread - G1/8"
Order Code - 116785

Regards
AC


----------



## Radik (22 Feb 2011)

I do not know what is difference between:

Exhaust type - Flow into the push in fitting is unrestricted and flow out of the push in fitting is restricted. When fitted to the ports of a pneumatic cylinder this version can be used to control the speed.

Supply type - Flow into the push in fitting is restricted and it is unrestricted in the other direction.

But I would think you need Supply type... do not rely on me just give them call for advice.


----------

